# Spinning- Recycled Sari silk the saga continues. Pictures.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The first picture is of the roving I bought. The next picture is that I had a good time last night(till 11pm) way past my bed time spinning it Pupperdoodle had to stick her nose in the wheel to just to say Hi mom spinning again. lol lol anyway
The third picture is of the very pretty yarn that I purchased soft great color but when you get to certain points it is hard and twists back on itself I do not think I would knit with it. I'm using it on my loom almost finished so I will take a picture of that later tonight when I finish.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Bright and multicolored, loveliness...can't wait to see it on and off the loom!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> The first picture is of the roving I bought. The next picture is that I had a good time last night(till 11pm) way past my bed time spinning it Pupperdoodle had to stick her nose in the wheel to just to say Hi mom spinning again. lol lol anyway
> The third picture is of the very pretty yarn that I purchased soft great color but when you get to certain points it is hard and twists back on itself I do not think I would knit with it. I'm using it on my loom almost finished so I will take a picture of that later tonight when I finish.


Beautiful


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

looking forward to the end result of the weaving..


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I quite like it. Yours looks more even than what you bought. Does yours have those hard places in it, or could you use yours for knitting?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

nellig said:


> I quite like it. Yours looks more even than what you bought. Does yours have those hard places in it, or could you use yours for knitting?


It has a little bits of hard stuff in it very few. I have been able to take most of them out when I spin it. The roving is very fine and soft. The yarn I purchased seemed to be bigger pcs. of Sari then twisted. Like in the previous post I think a lot of what is bought might be swept up off the floor and lots of other stuff was included. The roving is carded or combed so much nicer. I will be plying it together with its self I think. But will keep every one in the loop and I will see if it is a good knitting yarn. Sounds like a good knitting story to. lol Sorry I only had one sip of coffee this morning so far.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty roving and your spinning looks so nice. Hard to stop once you start, isn't it? Who needs sleep?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful plus

Jan


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

mama879 said:


> The third picture is of the very pretty yarn that I purchased soft great color but when you get to certain points it is hard and twists back on itself I do not think I would knit with it. I'm using it on my loom almost finished so I will take a picture of that later tonight when I finish.


Great idea. I wasn't sure how I would use mine. Weaving is the solution.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

This is different from what I bought (I got mine off eBay) It was strips of sari silk that were spun into a yarn (It was so thick that you could have used it as a horse lead) I think I will try again.


----------

